# Websites for investing in Aussie startups/small business ideas?



## ozi stocker (12 June 2014)

Are there any aussie or global websites for investing in Australian start up / small business ideas / inventions ?


----------



## skc (13 June 2014)

ozi stocker said:


> Are there any aussie or global websites for investing in Australian start up / small business ideas / inventions ?




Take a look at this. 
http://assob.com.au/

I've never used it so can't endorse it one way or another.


----------



## switesh (13 June 2014)

I haven't invested in any of the companies listed on ASSOB yet but it's a source I usually keep my eye on for identifying good businesses, and performing "scuttlebutt" approach to investing.

Business with unrealistic revenue projections, or short-term thinking (i.e. with 2-3 yrs Exit Strategy, or IPO flipping) are easy for me to ignore.

Valuation can be tricky (especially for unproven but promising businesses).


----------



## crestzest (15 June 2014)

Aussie startups and small business on the internet worth looking at for investment.

Chumba Casino (Virtual Gaming Worlds) or Safe Worlds TV


----------



## switesh (12 September 2014)

I've just finished going through the 100 or so companies from the yearbook of NSX. 

Few observations:

About 50% (or more) of the companies listed here are subsidiaries (community banks) of Adelaide and Bendigo bank (ASX:BEN)
Ill-liquid market (though that is not necessarily a bad thing for a long-term investor)
Financial Statements of these companies is not available. It's hard (but not impossible) to value a business without glancing at it's financial statements.


----------



## Timmy001 (23 September 2014)

I also haven't invested in any of the companies listed on ASSOB.


----------

